# LUXURIOUS C.C. SUMMER SHOW/SHINE



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

NICE... :wow:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR1450 (May 27, 2005)

GREAT FLYER


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T

 
FLYER LOOKS CHINGON BROTHERS :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

cant wait its gonna be a goodtime. :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Feb 12 2010, 07:04 PM~16597588
> *cant wait its gonna be a goodtime. :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## Melly_Mel (Sep 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:   :h5: 

TTT FOR THE FAMILY..MAN THAT IS A TIGHT ASS FLYER.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

these are the awards we will be giving out
BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
BEST MOTORCYCLE
BEST BAGGER
BEST PEDAL CAR
BEST BIKE ( TWO WHEELER )
BEST THREE WHEELER
BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION
BEST LOW ROD
BEST IN SHOW
MOST MEMBERS ( ENTRYS IN SHOW )
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST UNDERCARRIAGE
BEST PAINT
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST ENGRAVING
1ST AND 2ND ONLY...............FOR INFO OR BOOTHS CALL 408 210-3796


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Hope to be there :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR1450_@Feb 12 2010, 03:14 PM~16595235
> *GREAT FLYER
> *


was up fuxer....lol hope you doing good man. :biggrin: don't be an asstranger hope to see ya again..

to all the lux family hope this event turns to a great one just like last yrs bbque.. god willing we should be there... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Feb 13 2010, 01:58 PM~16603143
> *was up fuxer....lol hope you doing good man. :biggrin: don't be an asstranger hope to see ya again..
> 
> to all the lux family hope this event turns to  a great one just like last yrs bbque.. god willing we should be there... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brother, and we look forward to seeing you there


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Feb 12 2010, 12:29 PM~16594460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

see you there family lux4life shaaaaaaaaw


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: marked on our calender


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68+Feb 13 2010, 03:15 PM~16603556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for your support, we will see you there


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

roll call
NOKTURNAL
59 DROP
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
CHEVITOS
SAN JOSES FINEST
ANTHONYSJ1
BLVD BOMBS
AZTEC CREATIONS
PATRONS
UNDIVIDED
SOCIOS
DUKES SANTA CLARA
BLVD BOMBS
SINFUL PLEASURES
DUKES NOR-CAL
LOW VINTAGE
CHICANOS STYLE MC
JUST ROLLIN CC


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 03:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big thingssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 12:57 PM~16601764
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68+Feb 13 2010, 04:15 PM~16603556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good shit, and we will hit downtown after!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Feb 14 2010, 03:10 AM~16607599
> *good shit, and we will hit downtown after!
> *


***** please why you lie you cant go fucker hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Feb 14 2010, 03:10 AM~16607599
> *good shit, and we will hit downtown after!
> *


 :0 :wow: say you pinky swear... :biggrin: koo lets line em up after the show.. and take the deepest cruise in downtown.. shaoo.. will start cleaning my white walls right now... :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Feb 14 2010, 11:07 AM~16609169
> ****** please why you lie you cant go fucker hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:hope he ask for permission ..lol. or he will have to.. go :ninja:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Sweet, Cant wait!! Should be a good 1!!!! TTT  *


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP THIS MOTHER UP..


----------



## dmiraz64 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU BROTHERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

LET ME KNOW IF YOU GUYS NEED A HAND LINKING THIS THREAD TO THE EVENT CALENDER :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 04:33 PM~16604032
> *roll call
> NOKTURNAL
> 59 DROP
> ...


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

UNDIVIDED is rollin for sho..............


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Feb 14 2010, 03:10 AM~16607599
> *good shit, and we will hit downtown after!
> *



hell yeah hittin switches all day and all night...shaoOoo!


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 10:57 AM~16601764
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...



 
ill be there then... best under construction?...lol


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 05:33 PM~16604032
> *roll call
> NOKTURNAL
> 59 DROP
> ...


can't wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Feb 16 2010, 01:05 AM~16626129
> *
> ill be there then... best under construction?...lol
> *


MIGHT HAVE SOME COMPO...


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Feb 16 2010, 04:31 PM~16631387
> *MIGHT HAVE SOME COMPO...
> *


 :0 
its all good bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

going to be a great show!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Feb 14 2010, 11:07 AM~16609169
> ****** please why you lie you cant go fucker hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Manbe this summer your wife will let you drive the car! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Feb 17 2010, 10:07 AM~16638658
> *Manbe this summer your wife will let you drive the car!  :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maddhoppr_@Feb 16 2010, 04:38 PM~16631474
> *:0
> its all good bro...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Melly_Mel (Sep 11, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16601764
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

CANT WAIT :biggrin: AND ITS GONNA BE FUN.


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

these are the awards we will be giving out
BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
BEST MOTORCYCLE
BEST BAGGER
BEST PEDAL CAR
BEST BIKE ( TWO WHEELER )
BEST THREE WHEELER
BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION
BEST LOW ROD
BEST IN SHOW
MOST MEMBERS ( ENTRYS IN SHOW )
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST UNDERCARRIAGE
BEST PAINT
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST ENGRAVING
1ST AND 2ND ONLY...............FOR INFO OR BOOTHS CALL 408 210-3796


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 13 2010, 06:35 PM~16604901
> *big thingssssssss :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

these are the awards we will be giving out
BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
BEST MOTORCYCLE
BEST BAGGER
BEST PEDAL CAR
BEST BIKE ( TWO WHEELER )
BEST THREE WHEELER
BEST UNDER CONSTRUCTION
BEST LOW ROD
BEST IN SHOW
MOST MEMBERS ( ENTRYS IN SHOW )
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST UNDERCARRIAGE
BEST PAINT
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST ENGRAVING
1ST AND 2ND ONLY...............FOR INFO OR BOOTHS CALL 408 210-3796


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nothing is !00% sure but Montreal Lux might be in the house too... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 18 2010, 03:36 AM~16649507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16642943
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 18 2010, 12:10 PM~16651951
> *Nothing is !00% sure but Montreal Lux might be in the house too... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Not going to be able to make it to this event but I'm TTT for LUXURIOUS car club!!!!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 19 2010, 03:41 PM~16663798
> *Not going to be able to make it to this event but I'm TTT for LUXURIOUS car club!!!!
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Feb 19 2010, 03:55 PM~16663914
> *
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 12:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


free food for paid entrys, spectators will have to pay $1per hot dog $2 per hamburger $1 per soda or water just clearing things up


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Feb 19 2010, 05:24 PM~16665634
> *TTT
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Feb 19 2010, 02:49 AM~16658833
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup chuy


----------



## orta63 (Apr 25, 2007)

DUKE'S NO CAL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE uffin: uffin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orta63_@Feb 19 2010, 08:58 PM~16667351
> *DUKE'S NO CAL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE uffin:  uffin:
> *


gracias brother :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orta63_@Feb 19 2010, 09:58 PM~16667351
> *DUKE'S NO CAL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE uffin:  uffin:
> *


TTT


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 19 2010, 05:49 PM~16665260
> *free food for paid entrys, spectators will have to pay $1per hot dog $2 per hamburger $1 per soda or water just clearing things up
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Also so do you have

BEST Touch ups? I have a chance in this category! :biggrin: 
The rest, forget about it! :roflmao:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 20 2010, 05:18 PM~16672442
> *Also so do you have
> 
> BEST Touch ups?  I have a chance in this category!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Feb 21 2010, 12:18 AM~16675629
> *:uh:
> *



truth! :biggrin:


----------



## BONEYARD (May 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 18 2010, 03:36 AM~16649507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16642943
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE THERE..................


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Feb 21 2010, 10:37 PM~16685124
> *SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE THERE..................
> *


thanks for the support


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 22 2010, 11:25 AM~16688404
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a NICE flyer Noel.
You should make those 3 bad ass trokitas hop.
Oh, and make Javiers hop too.











Just kidding Javier, your truck came out very *NICE *also bro!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 22 2010, 11:25 AM~16688404
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to this event. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 23 2010, 08:10 AM~16698717
> *I look forward to this event. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JOHN


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 22 2010, 10:25 AM~16688404
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


for vendor or info call 408 210-3796


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Feb 22 2010, 03:37 PM~16690352
> *That's a NICE flyer Noel.
> You should make those 3 bad ass trokitas hop.
> Oh, and make Javiers hop too.
> ...



thanks john..  next flyer maybe... too much work to edit now. :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

ONE MORE TIME


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 24 2010, 05:01 PM~16714673
> *ONE MORE TIME
> *


ttt


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTMFT for my LUXURIOUS HOMEBOYZ!!!! Spenca we can't make it this event


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 24 2010, 08:55 PM~16717708
> *TTMFT for my LUXURIOUS HOMEBOYZ!!!! Spenca we can't make it this event
> *


its all good brother, always next time


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 25 2010, 08:42 AM~16720588
> *its all good brother, always next time
> *


    all LOVE BROTHA


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 25 2010, 12:45 PM~16723383
> *TTT
> *


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 25 2010, 01:45 PM~16723383
> *TTT
> *


Whats up Ruthie! How you been!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

GARCIA bicycles and parts will be in the house  SOCIOS CC san jose


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 25 2010, 11:26 PM~16729987
> *Whats up Ruthie! How you been!
> *


I've been great, thanks for asking Rictchie! :biggrin:


----------



## Ricardo Padilla (Oct 2, 2009)

COMO ESTAS DENY LOW VINTAGE WILL BE THERE GOOD LOCK BRO


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 19 2010, 02:41 PM~16663798
> *Not going to be able to make it to this event but I'm TTT for LUXURIOUS car club!!!!
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 26 2010, 11:34 AM~16733730
> *:tears:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 19 2010, 03:41 PM~16663798
> *Not going to be able to make it to this event but I'm TTT for LUXURIOUS car club!!!!
> *


damn it :banghead: you missed our easter last year now this.


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

I will b there carnal reppin CHEVITOS :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Feb 26 2010, 10:39 AM~16733769
> *:yessad:
> *


I wanted to see some sky


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 25 2010, 11:26 PM~16729987
> *Whats up Ruthie! How you been!
> *



Ive been GREAT like tony the tiger! :biggrin: So your not going to be able to make it to our car show?  Try your hardest to make it!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 27 2010, 01:00 PM~16742547
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

gonna be a great event. hope to see you all there with the family. for vendor info
call 408 210-3796


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt for the family


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Feb 22 2010, 12:17 AM~16684908
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Mar 1 2010, 07:49 AM~16759328
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


EXHIBITION ONLY :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

LOCKED DOWN OUR LOCATION 

heres some events in and around sj starting in april

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.................................SAN JOSE

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

*6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)*
6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - *ROOSEVELT PARK* .................................................. SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Feb 27 2010, 11:51 PM~16747675
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  ttt


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

going up


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 1 2010, 06:50 PM~16763819
> *EXHIBITION ONLY :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 02:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good show !
Our viclas will be there


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

great showwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

GONNA BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

:wow: TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 2 2010, 09:37 AM~16771007
> *TTT
> *


so u cant make it  and i was gonna c if i could of put u on da flyer :0 as our girl


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 3 2010, 02:48 PM~16785847
> *so u cant make it   and i was gonna c if i could of put u on da flyer :0 as our girl
> *


Tone :uh: You know you don't have to ask me. I wouldn't mind anyways!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

look whos gonna be in the house............shaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 3 2010, 05:27 PM~16787238
> *Tone  :uh: You know you don't have to ask me. I wouldn't mind anyways!
> *


are u gonna come


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 3 2010, 06:35 PM~16787920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 3 2010, 06:35 PM~16787920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 3 2010, 07:17 PM~16788316
> *are u gonna come
> *


I just looked at my calendar and I have that boxing show in shine that I already said i was going to here in Sac. I'm sorry, Tone.


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2010, 10:17 AM~16794936
> *I just looked at my calendar and I have that boxing show in shine that I already said i was going to here in Sac. I'm sorry, Tone.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 4 2010, 10:17 AM~16794936
> *I just looked at my calendar and I have that boxing show in shine that I already said i was going to here in Sac. I'm sorry, Tone.
> *



We'll cancel the Boxing show! This show is more important, plus i wanna see me some Ruthie Skye!! :biggrin: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT

lol @ djbizz!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 4 2010, 01:42 PM~16796429
> *We'll cancel the Boxing show!  This show is more important, plus i wanna see me some Ruthie Skye!!  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could but I try and be a woman of my word! I miss everyone so much!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16642943
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 5 2010, 07:19 AM~16803820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 1 2010, 09:24 PM~16767555
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


wut up tone


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

heres some events in and around sj starting in april

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

4/24 *Boulevard Image Show N Shine ............Sacramento*
(Hiram Johnson High School)

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.................................SAN JOSE

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)
6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - *ROOSEVELT PARK* .................................................. SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 5 2010, 09:57 AM~16804894
> *wut up tone
> *


SUP BRO :biggrin: HOW'S EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: cant miss this one.c u guys there for sure .SAN JOSE'S FINEST C.C.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 5 2010, 06:19 AM~16803820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 5 2010, 07:19 AM~16803820
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Fliers came out SICK!  *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Mar 5 2010, 04:18 PM~16807927
> *:biggrin: cant miss this one.c u guys there for sure .SAN JOSE'S FINEST C.C.
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 5 2010, 07:19 AM~16803820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fliers came out nice Paul


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 6 2010, 04:00 AM~16811704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 5 2010, 09:19 AM~16803820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT
























and to Ruthie skye :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 5 2010, 09:22 AM~16804589
> *TTT
> *



HEY LOCA MEMBER THIS!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 05:33 PM~16604032
> *roll call
> NOKTURNAL
> 59 DROP
> ...


JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACTO


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Mar 7 2010, 11:48 PM~16825604
> *JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACTO
> *


  thanks


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 8 2010, 07:29 AM~16826434
> * thanks
> *


BUMP CITY........ :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

flyers are in  should be a good one


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

its gonna be pack so make sure ur there early


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 8 2010, 06:20 PM~16831329
> *its gonna be pack so make sure ur there early
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 8 2010, 05:20 PM~16831329
> *its gonna be pack so make sure ur there early
> *


only 200 spots :0


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 5 2010, 07:19 AM~16803820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ_BhqXSFU4


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 8 2010, 04:54 PM~16830520
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16642943
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DirtyBird2_@Mar 8 2010, 08:38 PM~16833865
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ_BhqXSFU4
> *


they are gonna be performing live


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 9 2010, 08:35 AM~16837454
> *they are gonna be performing live
> *


 :wow: Al is doing Big Things Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*T
T
M
F
T*

FOR THE LUX HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Mar 9 2010, 01:54 PM~16840232
> *:wow: Al is doing Big Things Hommie  :thumbsup:
> *


na not yet bro baby steps.....thanks though


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 9 2010, 08:35 AM~16837454
> *they are gonna be performing live
> *


yup should be a good one :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 9 2010, 02:42 PM~16840675
> *na not yet bro  baby steps.....thanks though
> *


Dont Forget the Lil Guys :biggrin: I remeber when You first started, With ur Playstation Making Beats Remember That? :biggrin: That was when I was working at Coast Oil :wow: Them were the Good old Days :yes:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Mar 9 2010, 03:05 PM~16840869
> *Dont Forget the Lil Guys :biggrin: I remeber when You first started, With ur Playstation Making Beats Remember That?  :biggrin: That was when I was working at Coast Oil :wow: Them were the Good old Days  :yes:
> *


OH DAMN ...YUP I REMEMBER....THOSE DAYS ARE LONG GONE


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 8 2010, 03:54 PM~16830520
> *ttt
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 9 2010, 04:26 PM~16841620
> *OH DAMN ...YUP I REMEMBER....THOSE DAYS ARE LONG GONE
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 6 2010, 02:00 AM~16811704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good picture.. Who took this. Tone?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 6 2010, 01:47 PM~16813949
> *TTT
> and to Ruthie skye :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :happysad: 
Next time, for sure. You guys should post up in the begining of the year.. first come, first go.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 6 2010, 09:14 PM~16816623
> *HEY LOCA MEMBER THIS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: There's no pic?


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16843559
> *That's a good picture.. Who took this. Tone?
> *


no cause it wasnt u LIME :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Mar 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16843589
> *:tears:  :tears:  :happysad:
> Next time, for sure. You guys should post up in the begining of the year.. first come, first go.
> *


  :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*TTT*</span>


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

SPONSORS


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16601764
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> roll call
> NOKTURNAL
> 59 DROP
> CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> ...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 11 2010, 07:21 AM~16858588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Cant wait "Perez" of Stockton,CA will be in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> > roll call
> > NOKTURNAL
> > 59 DROP
> > CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> > ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

awards sponsored by


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

looking forward to this event... TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 13 2010, 07:47 AM~16879081
> *awards sponsored by
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

bump this mother up.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

raffling off a brand new set of 13x7 bolt on sinister wheels :biggrin: old school


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 15 2010, 11:17 AM~16895999
> *raffling off a brand new set of 13x7 bolt on sinister wheels :biggrin: old school
> *


Nice!


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 15 2010, 11:17 AM~16895999
> *raffling off a brand new set of 13x7 bolt on sinister wheels :biggrin: old school
> *


nice.....


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

JUST ADDED " BAD ASS CHICA PURSES " TO OUR VENDOR LIST :biggrin:


----------



## flacossick6impala (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

T
T
M
F
T
:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Morning bump :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

super bump :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

bump it up............. :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*LAY M LOW Frisco Chapter WILL BE THERE *


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 16 2010, 01:36 PM~16907536
> *LAY M LOW Frisco Chapter WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 16 2010, 01:36 PM~16907536
> *LAY M LOW Frisco Chapter WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

getting alot of responds, only 200 spots in show looks like we gonna have to
start PRE-REGISTERING to guarantee your spots......pm me


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 17 2010, 06:35 AM~16914854
> *getting alot of responds, only 200 spots in show looks like we gonna have to
> start PRE-REGISTERING to guarantee your spots......pm me
> *


GOING TO BE A FUNKY GOOD TIME.. :nicoderm:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 17 2010, 05:35 AM~16914854
> *getting alot of responds, only 200 spots in show looks like we gonna have to
> start PRE-REGISTERING to guarantee your spots......pm me
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 17 2010, 06:35 AM~16914854
> *getting alot of responds, only 200 spots in show looks like we gonna have to
> start PRE-REGISTERING to guarantee your spots......pm me
> *


 :thumbsup: Pm Sent


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 17 2010, 06:35 AM~16914854
> *getting alot of responds, only 200 spots in show looks like we gonna have to
> start PRE-REGISTERING to guarantee your spots......pm me
> *


lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

JUST A HEADS UP . WE (2 LEFT FEET, EIGHT TRACC, LELLO) WILL BE SHOOTING A MUSIC VIDEO THAT DAY. SO ANYONE WANTING TO GET A SHOT IN THE VIDEO DONT BE SHY. IT WILL BE A TRACK ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND THE LIFESTYLE SO LETS SHOW THE VIDEO WORLD HOW WE LIVIN :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 17 2010, 05:35 AM~16914854
> *getting alot of responds, only 200 spots in show looks like we gonna have to
> start PRE-REGISTERING to guarantee your spots......pm me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 17 2010, 09:37 PM~16922985
> *JUST A HEADS UP . WE  (2 LEFT FEET, EIGHT TRACC, LELLO) WILL BE SHOOTING A MUSIC VIDEO THAT DAY. SO ANYONE WANTING TO GET A SHOT IN THE VIDEO DONT BE SHY. IT WILL BE A TRACK ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND THE LIFESTYLE SO LETS SHOW THE VIDEO WORLD HOW WE LIVIN :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah Al show them how we put it down in NOR CAL!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Can't wait for this event hno: :yes:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 17 2010, 09:37 PM~16922985
> *JUST A HEADS UP . WE  (2 LEFT FEET, EIGHT TRACC, LELLO) WILL BE SHOOTING A MUSIC VIDEO THAT DAY. SO ANYONE WANTING TO GET A SHOT IN THE VIDEO DONT BE SHY. IT WILL BE A TRACK ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND THE LIFESTYLE SO LETS SHOW THE VIDEO WORLD HOW WE LIVIN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Mar 17 2010, 11:54 PM~16924400
> *Hell yeah Al show them how we put it down in NOR CAL!!!!
> *


This is going to be one hell of an event..


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Mar 17 2010, 11:54 PM~16924400
> *Hell yeah Al show them how we put it down in NOR CAL!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

bump.......


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 17 2010, 06:35 AM~16914854
> *getting alot of responds, only 200 spots in show looks like we gonna have to
> start PRE-REGISTERING to guarantee your spots......pm me
> *


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 06:33 PM~16604032
> *roll call
> NOKTURNAL
> 59 DROP
> ...


----------



## Gangster (Nov 17, 2005)

> Firme Classics rolling through, count me in. Looking forward to another great time with the homies, Shaaaaw!!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Mar 18 2010, 04:57 PM~16930464
> * bump.......
> *


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> > Firme Classics rolling through, count me in. Looking forward to another great time with the homies, Shaaaaw!!
> 
> 
> gracias carnal


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ooops wrong topic


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

bump....


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Mar 20 2010, 09:59 PM~16949820
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

BACK TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

:sprint: I am ready :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

BOING !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

:biggrin: BUMP


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for a great time


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

TTT for SAN JO


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 25 2010, 05:59 AM~16994978
> *ttt for a great time
> *


ya what him say.. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 12:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Mar 25 2010, 09:23 AM~16996548
> *ya what him say.. :biggrin:
> *


yaham


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: what up .TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

cant wait 4 da show :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: yea buddy


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 17 2010, 05:52 PM~16642943
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...




:biggrin:  :0 :biggrin:  :0 :biggrin:  :0 :biggrin:  :0


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

FRIDAY MORNING BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 26 2010, 05:55 AM~17005904
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey Paul, can I put in my request for some Oysters?

I guess if I bring some then I can have some, huh?

Can't wait Bro!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 26 2010, 08:14 AM~17007170
> *Hey Paul, can I put in my request for some Oysters?
> 
> I guess if I bring some then I can have some, huh?
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Mar 26 2010, 08:14 AM~17007170
> *Hey Paul, can I put in my request for some Oysters?
> 
> I guess if I bring some then I can have some, huh?
> ...


bring em on bro


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by towboss_@Mar 25 2010, 12:06 PM~16998644
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT FOR A GREAT TIME AND EVENT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

Come support these youngsters raise money for new equipment and uniforms.
this is a new team that s just starting out lets show them some love.

FLYER COMING SOON ....... FLYER COMING SOON...... FLYER COMING SOON.... 

--------------------

LUX 4 LIFE


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

:cheesy: yum oysters :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:run:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

lets get a roll call going :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE THERE........... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 28 2010, 03:34 PM~17025317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Oyster Time!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT

and

so how many spots left?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 28 2010, 11:15 PM~17030479
> *TTT
> 
> and
> ...


enough


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP THIS MOTHER UP..


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Mar 29 2010, 08:38 AM~17032074
> *BUMP THIS MOTHER UP..
> *


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

Do we need to Pre registering? If so we will need the form and the address were to send the money. :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

:drama: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Back up


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR A LUXURIOUS HAPPENING


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 30 2010, 01:30 PM~17045362
> *TO THE TOP FOR A LUXURIOUS HAPPENING
> *


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP THIS MOTHER UP.. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 01:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Mar 31 2010, 08:31 AM~17053816
> *BUMP THIS MOTHER UP.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 1 2010, 02:22 AM~17063624
> *:wow:
> *


T T M F T...... :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Apr 1 2010, 07:41 AM~17064446
> *T T M F T...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP THIS MOTHER BACK TO THE TOP... T G I F ...


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Apr 2 2010, 08:00 AM~17075248
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


SEE YOU THERE VINCE :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17073148
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17073148
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP THIS MOTHER BACK TO THE TOP..


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 2 2010, 11:59 AM~17076833
> *SEE YOU THERE VINCE :biggrin:
> *


Good way to start off the summer :yes:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

READY :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Apr 6 2010, 09:00 AM~17111425
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTER_36_@Apr 6 2010, 10:40 AM~17112284
> *x86*


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## BlvdBombs (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 7 2010, 07:00 PM~17126826
> *:biggrin:
> *



We are looking forward to your show. I know it's going to be huge.


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP.......


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlvdBombs_@Apr 7 2010, 09:47 PM~17130738
> *We are looking forward to your show.  I know it's going to be huge.
> *


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

T T T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yea budddy


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE ON MAY 22ND AT 221 E GLEN ST IN MODESTO CA 95358 FROM 8 TO 6 PM........COME OUT TO SHOW OUR YOUTH FOOTBALL AND CHEER UR SUPPORT......LETS ALL HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

cant wait, plenty of food,awards and raffle prizes...................13x7 sinisters


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

coming up real fast  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 12 2010, 12:29 PM~16594460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

:biggrin: What up Paul. Big Bump TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T !


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

t


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

hno:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:around: :run:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Apr 13 2010, 10:25 AM~17178622
> *hno:
> *


WAT UP HOMIE!!!!!
NICE FELLOWING!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

gonna be a good one :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 13 2010, 10:26 PM~17184136
> *gonna be a good one :biggrin:
> *



*LuxuriouS* doin' everything good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*BIG THINGS*


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 14 2010, 07:45 AM~17188555
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Apr 14 2010, 10:15 AM~17189943
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP THIS MOTHER UP... :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83 (Dec 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 11:57 AM~16601764
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*TTMFT........*


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks for the love and support brothers


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 15 2010, 08:29 AM~17200336
> *thanks for the love and support brothers
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

2 weeks left :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 16 2010, 07:00 AM~17210661
> *2 weeks left :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 16 2010, 07:00 AM~17210661
> *2 weeks left :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T FOR THE LUX FAMILY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Big thingssssssssssssssss


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 16 2010, 06:00 AM~17210661
> *2 weeks left :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

getting real close to a great time


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LUX PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE RIDERS


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

YEA BUDDY :buttkick: :banghead: :h5:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: THE ONLY WAY TO START OFF THE CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND.SAN JOSE'S FINEST IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Apr 18 2010, 01:21 PM~17228580
> *  LUX PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE RIDERS
> *


AGREED 114 % DOGG.....


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

roll call?


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 19 2010, 06:12 PM~17240858
> *roll call?
> *


ME SO HAVE PLENTY OF BURGERS READY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Apr 19 2010, 05:26 PM~17241043
> *ME SO HAVE PLENTY OF BURGERS READY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you know it


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

YOU KNOW AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT OUR LUX FAMILIA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 19 2010, 05:45 PM~17241302
> *YOU KNOW AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT OUR LUX FAMILIA :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Chevitos will be there  Jess make sure the beers are cold :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Apr 19 2010, 05:55 PM~17241435
> *Chevitos will be there  Jess make sure the beers are cold :thumbsup:
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 19 2010, 06:12 PM~17240858
> *roll call?
> *


Right here Paul.

I can't wait for them oysters.


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 19 2010, 06:12 PM~17240858
> *roll call?
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 20 2010, 07:30 AM~17246543
> *Right here Paul.
> 
> I can't wait for them oysters.
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

BEER RUN BOBBY WILL ALSO BE THERE


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 04:33 PM~16604032
> *roll call
> NOKTURNAL
> 59 DROP
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 17 2010, 03:52 PM~16642943
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 3 2010, 05:35 PM~16787920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IN THE HOUSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 15 2010, 10:17 AM~16895999
> *raffling off a brand new set of 13x7 bolt on sinister wheels :biggrin: old school
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Mar 15 2010, 05:12 PM~16899398
> *JUST ADDED " BAD ASS CHICA PURSES " TO OUR VENDOR LIST :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC_@Mar 17 2010, 08:37 PM~16922985
> *JUST A HEADS UP . WE  (2 LEFT FEET, EIGHT TRACC, LELLO) WILL BE SHOOTING A MUSIC VIDEO THAT DAY. SO ANYONE WANTING TO GET A SHOT IN THE VIDEO DONT BE SHY. IT WILL BE A TRACK ABOUT LOWRIDERS AND THE LIFESTYLE SO LETS SHOW THE VIDEO WORLD HOW WE LIVIN :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*LUXURIOUS*


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 20 2010, 09:58 AM~17247819
> *LUXURIOUS
> *


4 LIFE


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 20 2010, 01:09 PM~17247917
> *4 LIFE
> *


absolutely


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

READY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 13 2010, 10:57 AM~16601764
> *these are the awards we will be giving out
> BEST 30s,40s,50s,60s,70s,80s,90s,2000s
> BEST MOTORCYCLE
> ...



What, No air ride? :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :wow: :biggrin: 

T T T 

4 

Familia!

Gonna Be a Good One!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Apr 20 2010, 10:00 PM~17255719
> *:cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> 
> T T T
> ...


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Feb 13 2010, 05:33 PM~16604032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1+Apr 20 2010, 06:29 PM~17252835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be a good one


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: ITS ALMOST TIME... hno:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

TTT :sprint:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 19 2010, 08:12 PM~17240858
> *roll call?
> *


Me Poups and Biggie


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:wow: 1 MORE WEEK :run: :run: :ninja:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

:wave: c u there


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillwaters_@Apr 23 2010, 11:24 PM~17286697
> *:wave:  c u there
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

ROMAN'S CUSTOM DETAILING will be there.


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

tha bay boy is ready for thys show ........i will be out there rydin with Chicano Legacy ......shoutout's to all tha clubs keepin it slow and low like they say in LA MISSION .....those that ain't seen it yet gotta see it ......it's a great movie ......anywayz who's ready for some shots by tha bay boy 











































































C U THERE.......GUNNA BE SNAP SNAP SNAPPIN FA SHO


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 26 2010, 12:39 AM~17302741
> *tha bay boy is ready for thys show ........i will be out there rydin with Chicano Legacy ......shoutout's to all tha clubs keepin it slow and low like they say in LA MISSION .....those that ain't seen it yet gotta see it ......it's a great movie ......anywayz who's ready for some shots by tha bay boy
> 
> 
> ...


*if ya'll doing it like this...it sounds like it gonna be on and poppin*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 26 2010, 12:39 AM~17302741
> *tha bay boy is ready for thys show ........i will be out there rydin with Chicano Legacy ......shoutout's to all tha clubs keepin it slow and low like they say in LA MISSION .....those that ain't seen it yet gotta see it ......it's a great movie ......anywayz who's ready for some shots by tha bay boy
> 
> 
> ...


*AWWW SHIET BAYBOY PHOTOGRAPHY IN THE HOUSE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 26 2010, 01:01 AM~17302842
> *if ya'll doing it like this...it sounds like it gonna be on and poppin
> *


*YES SIR! HOPE 2 SEE U THERE! *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

heard is gonna be a good one


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 26 2010, 07:55 AM~17304010
> *heard is gonna be a good one
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: 
See you there Paul.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 26 2010, 08:59 AM~17305054
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> See you there Paul.
> *


for sure brother


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 26 2010, 10:06 AM~17305128
> *for sure brother
> *


Hey Paul, I think Eddie told me 8:00 am but, I will ask again.
What time do they open the gates to the park?
Tudy wants to drop his car off early, before he goes to work.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

The count down is on!


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

*SHOW IS ON THE WEATHER IS GONNA BE GOOD. EVERYBODY COME OUT AND SUPPORT.*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS DO THIS!!!!


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 26 2010, 01:31 PM~17307353
> *LETS DO THIS!!!!
> *


YES SIR, ITS TIME TO GET BUSY...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 26 2010, 12:32 PM~17306786
> *SHOW IS ON THE WEATHER IS GONNA BE GOOD. EVERYBODY COME OUT AND SUPPORT.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 26 2010, 09:12 AM~17305208
> *Hey Paul, I think Eddie told me 8:00 am but, I will ask again.
> What time do they open the gates to the park?
> Tudy wants to drop his car off early, before he goes to work.
> *


8am bro


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> > roll call
> > NOKTURNAL
> > 59 DROP
> > CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> > ...


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

ANYTHING GOIN ON AFTER THE SHOW ? AND WAT UP FOR SUNDAY ?ANY IDEAS?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Apr 26 2010, 07:01 PM~17311578
> *ANYTHING GOIN ON AFTER THE SHOW ? AND WAT UP FOR SUNDAY ?ANY IDEAS?
> *


parade


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T T T


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS WIIL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BAY AREA


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP................ :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=MR LUXURIOUS,Feb 12 2010, 02:29 PM~16594460]












:biggrin:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

SEE YOU THERE


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2010, 09:54 AM~17317435
> *=MR LUXURIOUS,Feb 12 2010, 02:29 PM~16594460]
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2010, 08:54 AM~17317435
> *=MR LUXURIOUS,Feb 12 2010, 02:29 PM~16594460]
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

T T M F T..........


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LuxuriouS Montreal will be in the house


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2010, 02:53 PM~17333228
> *LuxuriouS Montreal will be in the house
> *


 :0


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS COMMING OUT TO SUPPORT


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sounds good, I'll try to make it out there


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 26 2010, 04:23 PM~17309571
> *8am bro
> *


wuts up paul!!!!! i seen that semi again in tracy on tuesday.... lol it was rollin so i couldnt get a pic.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2010, 02:53 PM~17333228
> *LuxuriouS Montreal will be in the house
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

20 bucks per car is that with parking too


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone+Apr 28 2010, 05:35 PM~17334759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nope, its $6.00 to enter park and 15.00 per entry for show. thats why i changed it from 20 to 15 because of the park fees.............total entry will be 21.00.
you also will get a ticket that is good for a free hamburger, chips, drink or a hot dog, chips and a drink :biggrin: show is free to all spectators and food will also be sold along with raffle tickets for over 60 prizes.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Apr 27 2010, 08:54 AM~17317435
> *=MR LUXURIOUS,Feb 12 2010, 02:29 PM~16594460]
> 
> 
> ...


this flyer is old one........updated prices on new one


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

$6.00 park entry for everyone plus 15.00 to enter show====21.00 total


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 08:50 PM~17336363
> *$6.00 park entry for everyone plus 15.00 to enter show====21.00 total
> *


 :h5: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 08:49 PM~17336339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> damn, maybe next time brother :biggrin:
> 
> 
> may have to go for a cash prize for the first to bring you that photo!!!! lol!!!!! :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 10:45 PM~17336274
> *damn, maybe next time brother :biggrin:
> nope,    its $6.00 to enter park and 15.00 per entry for show. thats why i changed it from 20 to 15 because of the park fees.............total entry will be 21.00.
> you also will get a ticket that is good for a free hamburger, chips, drink or a hot dog, chips and a drink :biggrin: show is free to all spectators and food will also be sold along with raffle tickets for over 60 prizes.
> *


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 08:45 PM~17336274
> *damn, maybe next time brother :biggrin:
> nope,    its $6.00 to enter park and 15.00 per entry for show. thats why i changed it from 20 to 15 because of the park fees.............total entry will be 21.00.
> you also will get a ticket that is good for a free hamburger, chips, drink or a hot dog, chips and a drink :biggrin: show is free to all spectators and food will also be sold along with raffle tickets for over 60 prizes.
> *


 :thumbsup: :run: :run:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> > damn, maybe next time brother :biggrin:
> > may have to go for a cash prize for the first to bring you that photo!!!! lol!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> :biggrin: hell ya


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2010, 03:53 PM~17333228
> *LuxuriouS Montreal will be in the house
> *


 :wow: I guess I will see you again Mr. Dave. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 08:45 PM~17336274
> *damn, maybe next time brother :biggrin:
> nope,    its $6.00 to enter park and 15.00 per entry for show. thats why i changed it from 20 to 15 because of the park fees.............total entry will be 21.00.
> you also will get a ticket that is good for a free hamburger, chips, drink or a hot dog, chips and a drink :biggrin: show is free to all spectators and food will also be sold along with raffle tickets for over 60 prizes.*


Gotta love them raffle's!!!
I'm ready to win.


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

Getting Closer me escared hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Apr 29 2010, 09:15 AM~17340213
> *Getting Closer me escared hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Apr 29 2010, 09:15 AM~17340204
> *Gotta love them raffle's!!!
> I'm ready to win.
> *


X2 HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 07:45 PM~17336274
> *damn, maybe next time brother :biggrin:
> nope,    its $6.00 to enter park and 15.00 per entry for show. thats why i changed it from 20 to 15 because of the park fees.............total entry will be 21.00.
> you also will get a ticket that is good for a free hamburger, chips, drink or a hot dog, chips and a drink :biggrin: show is free to all spectators and food will also be sold along with raffle tickets for over 60 prizes.
> *


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 08:50 PM~17336363
> *$6.00 park entry for everyone plus 15.00 to enter show====21.00 total
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey was wondering how much was it going to be to enter a car ? :uh: and will that one ticket feed my whole family of seven ?? :dunno: :dunno: 















































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i guess i could do that its for fun :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

Hope everything will be alright to San Jo with MTL brothers!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17346253
> *Hey was wondering how much was it going to be to enter a car ? :uh:  and will that one ticket feed my whole family of seven ?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

tha BAY BOY'S ready 2 snap snap snap em shotz already lol .........can't wait ta have a good time .....wssup Ritchie and tha rest of Lux ..........btw what tha hell does ttt mean lol been on here for a while now and still dunno what that means lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy:   uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 29 2010, 11:06 PM~17348486
> *tha BAY BOY'S ready 2 snap snap snap em shotz already lol .........can't wait ta have a good time .....wssup Ritchie and tha rest of Lux ..........btw what tha hell does ttt mean lol been on here for a while now and still dunno what that means lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:      uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


TO THE TOP .... :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

one more day :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

2 more-hoe :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 30 2010, 07:46 AM~17350128
> *one more day :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 29 2010, 07:55 PM~17346253
> *Hey was wondering how much was it going to be to enter a car ? :uh:  and will that one ticket feed my whole family of seven ?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :boink:  :boink:
> *




SUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 08:50 PM~17336363
> *$6.00 park entry for everyone plus 15.00 to enter show====21.00 total
> *




FUCK DA WIFE ONLY GAVE $20.00 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

BUMP.........


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 08:04 AM~17350289
> *FUCK DA WIFE ONLY GAVE $20.00  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T FOR A NICE ASS WEEKEND


----------



## MrFleetline (Nov 27, 2007)

Classic Image will be there. 

The Flamingo Band from Tejas will be great. They are personal friends of the Original Classic Image founder Tony Gonzales. 

Click Here. www.classicimagecc.com










Carlos G.
Current President of the Original 
Classic Image Car Club


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 08:45 PM~17336274
> *damn, maybe next time brother :biggrin:
> nope,    its $6.00 to enter park and 15.00 per entry for show. thats why i changed it from 20 to 15 because of the park fees.............total entry will be 21.00.
> you also will get a ticket that is good for a free hamburger, chips, drink or a hot dog, chips and a drink :biggrin: show is free to all spectators and food will also be sold along with raffle tickets for over 60 prizes.
> *




so my truck $15.00 plus $6.00 to enter the park and my son's bike $15.00?


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

Unless I breakdown I'll be there. This will be the longest trip I've taken in my truck, I've only had it drivable for just over a week. LOL


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 04:56 PM~17354767
> *so my truck $15.00 plus $6.00 to enter the park and my son's bike $15.00?
> *


yes sir


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Monzter Kuztomz_@Apr 30 2010, 05:29 PM~17355051
> *Unless I breakdown I'll be there. This will be the longest trip I've taken in my truck, I've only had it drivable for just over a week. LOL
> *


hope to see you there brother


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 30 2010, 07:09 PM~17355370
> *yes sir
> *



I'm getting smarter :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE TOMORROW :run: :run:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Apr 30 2010, 07:17 PM~17355430
> *:biggrin: SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE TOMORROW :run:  :run:
> *


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 28 2010, 09:49 PM~17336339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Leaving now to be first in line hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 30 2010, 06:10 PM~17355376
> *hope to see you there brother
> *


I've got 258,000 miles on the ticker! Transmission whines like a mofo (stupid 5 speed), the rear end whines a little too, but the engine seems to run strong. LOL! I'm pretty sure I'll make it, gonna roll out there with some of the guys from the Midnighters C.C.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 08:04 AM~17350289
> *FUCK DA WIFE ONLY GAVE $20.00  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: got four quorters for ya..lol..


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

on the wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Is on my way to the show with the homies from Family First. See you in 2 hours. TTMFT!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 05:56 PM~17354767
> *so my truck $15.00 plus $6.00 to enter the park and my son's bike $15.00?
> *


Oh so my sons bike $15.00 plus 6.00 to enter the park and my daughters bike 15.00? :biggrin:  getten there than..


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

just got back a little while ago....Great Show!!!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

where's the pix? :0


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 1 2010, 07:17 PM~17361795
> *where's the pix?  :0
> *


x2


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: big props to the lux family for putting it down today had a good time.SAN JOSE'S FINEST


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

pics?????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

PROPS TO LUXURIOUS FOR A GREAT SHOW N SHINE :biggrin: 

IT WAS COOL TALKING 2 FRIENDS AND MEETING NEW ONES, HOPE EVERY 1 MADE IT HOME SAFE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1ST PLACE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1 ST PLACE


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

Had a good time thanks LUXURIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

homie Freddy & Ruthie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

then I got lazy n put da camara away :biggrin: n enjoyed da day but seen lots of camaras out post some pics.


I see Mr. RPerez great meeting u n glad u made it home safe  

831 was in the house

SOCIOS MONTEREY COUNTY CHAPTER
SALINAS C.C.
SALINAS CUSTOM KRUISERS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
DUKE'S MONTEREY COUNTY CHAPTER


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

More pic's Paul!!!!_ :biggrin:_


----------



## LS_MONTE_87 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 1 2010, 08:34 PM~17362163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@May 1 2010, 08:55 PM~17362303
> *More pic's Paul!!!! :biggrin:
> *


_
SOON HECTOR :biggrin:_


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HAD 2 COME BACK TO WORK :angry:


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL LUXUIOUS FOR YOUR SUPORT. HER ARE COME PIC.

































































[I









MG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/Sunnyvale,CA 016.jpg[/IMG]























































































http://www.layitlow.net/
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/Sunnyvale,CA%20027.jpg
pics/1004/Sunnyvale,CA 020.jpg[/IMG]

NICE.......


----------



## Rperez (Oct 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 1 2010, 08:47 PM~17362235
> *then I got lazy n put da camara away  :biggrin:  n enjoyed da day but seen lots of camaras out post some pics.
> I see Mr. RPerez great meeting u n glad u made it home safe
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure meeting you hope to see you soon. :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

more pics!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

i would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders that came out today. it was a great turnout and badd ass entrys. thanks again and we look forward to doing it bigger next year


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 1 2010, 09:52 PM~17362722
> *i would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders that came out today. it was a great turnout and badd ass entrys. thanks again and we look forward to doing it bigger next year
> *


:thumbsup: we had a great time thanks !


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Great event


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

good show!! my baby girl had a good time cruzin her mini 62 impala thanx!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 1 2010, 10:16 PM~17362444
> *more pics!!!
> *



x100


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rperez_@May 1 2010, 09:02 PM~17362360
> *THANKS TO ALL LUXUIOUS FOR YOUR SUPORT. HER ARE COME PIC.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

On our way back to Sacra! Family First CC had a great time out there today! Met alot of jente. SPECIAL Thx to the Impalas CC from San Jo for taking us through the town and having us over for the fight.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hats off to LUXURIOUS! had a great time at the show today. felt good to be back in the bay for a lil bit. used the time wisely, visited some old friends and family, ended the night chillin at Sams in San Lorenzo. just got home bout 20 min ago.  :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

great pics chuy...keep them coming


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 2 2010, 06:42 AM~17364389
> *great pics chuy...keep them coming
> *


x49


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@May 2 2010, 09:59 AM~17364473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## COOLCAD01 (Aug 23, 2005)

Good show nice day had a Good time thanks Luxurious :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@May 2 2010, 10:26 AM~17364606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

great pics chuy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 2 2010, 11:05 AM~17364825
> *great pics chuy
> *


x100000000


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 1 2010, 09:52 PM~17362722
> *i would like to thank all the clubs and solo riders that came out today. it was a great turnout and badd ass entrys. thanks again and we look forward to doing it bigger next year
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great show, Thank you Luxurious


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@May 2 2010, 08:44 AM~17364716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 2 2010, 08:09 AM~17364849
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Great show, Thank you Luxurious
> *


nice meeting you. now just gotta get you that dress :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=C.V. LUX,May 2 2010, 08:23 AM~17364308]







[



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

I HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS LUXURIOUS :thumbsup:


----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

NICE PICS AND GREAT TURN OUT DAMN WISH I HAD WENT   :worship: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@May 2 2010, 07:32 AM~17364340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by townbizzness_@May 2 2010, 11:07 AM~17365883
> *NICE PICS AND GREAT TURN OUT DAMN WISH I HAD WENT      :worship:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

GOOD TURN OUT LUX SEE YOU ALL ON THE 15TH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks To All My Luxurious Hommies! Me & Family had a Great Time at the Car Show :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
It Was Worth the Drive From Sac Town :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

Man had a good time out there. didnt get a chance to mingle too much. Was on the mic all day but it was cool to see all the support. My voice is gone. See you guys at the next event


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 2 2010, 11:01 AM~17365493
> *nice meeting you. now just gotta get you that dress :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a few of my pic's from the LUXURIOUS SHOW & SHINE :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 2 2010, 04:57 PM~17366685
> *:naughty:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 1 2010, 08:44 PM~17362218
> *homie Freddy & Ruthie
> 
> 
> ...



What?!, did not know Ruthie was there.  

i wanted to see me some Ruthie Skye! :tears: 













:biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

here's a little teaser! 










my computer is hella slow uploading these pix :happysad:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST was in the house


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=C.V. LUX,May 2 2010, 08:41 AM~17364388]










:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 2 2010, 04:40 PM~17366897
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

LuxuriouS for ever</span>


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@May 2 2010, 02:49 PM~17366951
> *LuxuriouS for ever</span>
> *


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Tight ride Jimmy! :wow:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

and finally got to see SJtrokita... :0 Bad ass!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 2 2010, 03:02 PM~17367012
> *and finally got to see SJtrokita...  :0  Bad ass!!
> 
> 
> ...


x49


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

had a real good time after a changed my tire i blow out on the way to the show


----------



## LuxuriousCaddy83 (Dec 12, 2004)

good turn out look like alot of fun

to bad the fucking us goverment wont let me in and give me problem at the custom.......... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

great pics brothers


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MrFleetline_@Apr 30 2010, 05:07 PM~17354404
> *Classic Image will be there.
> 
> The  Flamingo Band from Tejas will be great. They are personal friends of the Original Classic Image founder Tony Gonzales.
> ...


CONGRATS CARLOS


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

GOOD SHOW LUX CAR CLUB STARTED THE WEEKEND OFF REAL TOUGH


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 2 2010, 03:43 PM~17366915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HERES A FEW PICS FROM ME


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin: nice pics of the event!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great event, great cars, great weather and *LuxuriouS*


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Great show, beautiful weather, lots of clean rides...


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks fellas for a good show, had a great time out there


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

who took da pic :biggrin: 


congrats see u at da shows


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT TRACC+May 2 2010, 01:40 PM~17366616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you end up using to keep those in place?


Give me a minute, couple of pics coming...


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that showed up! Next year will be BIGGER!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 3 2010, 11:39 AM~17373993
> *:0 Its the rapper!  :0
> What you end up using to keep those in place?
> Give me a minute, couple of pics coming...
> *



double sided tape, velcro and a screw... the metal was just too strong on the curves..  i almost gave up on it.. :happysad:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*TTMFT*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@May 2 2010, 07:26 AM~17364310
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thx for the pics


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 3 2010, 04:39 PM~17377164
> *thx for the pics
> *



*goooo RAIDERS~~~*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 3 2010, 05:21 PM~17377647
> *goooo RAIDERS~~~
> *



n u know thisssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 3 2010, 06:28 PM~17378423
> *n u know thisssssssssssssssssssss
> *



*TU SABES LOCO!*


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: cant wait till next year


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

THANKS LUX FOR A GREAT SHOW AND GREAT TIME..GLAD WE MADE IT. CANT FORGET ABOUT ALL THE AWARDS SJ TROKITA BROUGHT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

nice vids ritchie rich!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lovelyloka (Sep 9, 2009)

BROWN IMPRESSIONS WAS IN THE HOUSE


































































































































































































































HAD A GREAT TIME WIT A GREAT CAR CLUB FAMILY & FRIENDS :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

GREAT PIC PAUL!!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@May 3 2010, 09:28 PM~17381734
> *:biggrin: cant wait till next year
> *



*x86*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 3 2010, 11:59 PM~17383449
> *nice vids ritchie rich!
> *




*thank you sir!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@May 3 2010, 09:42 PM~17382037
> *THANKS LUX FOR A GREAT SHOW AND GREAT TIME..GLAD WE MADE IT. CANT FORGET ABOUT ALL THE AWARDS SJ TROKITA BROUGHT HOME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




*congrats henry and yolanda!*


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 30 2010, 06:46 AM~17350128
> *one more day :biggrin:
> *


Hey Paul thanks for the waters..... dummy me riding that far lol with nothin! Lol but hey had a great time seen lotsa people I hadn't seen in a minute and seen a lot of kool rides..... definatly a pleasure and much respect to u and your club......
Mr.Wim......


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@May 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17393555
> *Hey Paul thanks for the waters..... dummy me riding that far lol with nothin! Lol but hey had a great time seen lotsa people I hadn't seen in a minute and seen a lot of kool rides..... definatly a pleasure and much respect to u and your club......
> Mr.Wim......
> *


no problem brother, thats the least i could do for you riding that far to support us :biggrin: you are a cool ass brother with mad skills


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

408 RYDERS WAS OUT THERE REPPIN ALSO......


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lovelyloka_@May 4 2010, 11:58 AM~17387723
> *BROWN IMPRESSIONS WAS IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 3 2010, 09:08 AM~17372511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovelyloka (Sep 9, 2009)

BROWN IMPRESSIONS WAS IN THE HOUSE








































































































































































































HAD A GREAT TIME WIT A GREAT CAR CLUB FAMILY & FRIENDS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51+May 3 2010, 09:42 PM~17382037-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)

02010/Picture518.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## CarnagitsU (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

LOOKED LIKE A GOOOD SHOW !! :thumbsup:


----------



## butterflymami (Jun 4, 2010)

HI RITCHIE..... :wave:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by butterflymami_@Sep 16 2010, 11:25 AM~18583505
> *HI RITCHIE..... :wave:
> *



*hi ms butterflymami! :biggrin: *


----------



## butterflymami (Jun 4, 2010)

MY MONTE IS UP AND RUNNING....WOOT WOOT :h5:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by butterflymami_@Sep 16 2010, 11:39 AM~18583587
> *MY MONTE IS UP AND RUNNING....WOOT WOOT :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------

